# what to feed



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I am getting a spilo soon and was wondering what a good diet for it would be?
I was thinkin frozen smelt but what else would be good?
and how much/often should I feed?
thx


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I would vary his diet a bit. Try feeding it shrimp, smelt, catfish, worms, and beefheart. If you spilo is at least 5" or bigger, I would feed him every other day to every two days.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

yes its about 5 inches :nod:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

is tilapia good? I heard that it was to oily or something like that


----------

